# 31.4!!!!!



## lancerracer (Nov 22, 2004)

Is there anywhere to get a 31.4 besides from bianchi? I picked up a 928L and right now I have a shim to fit a 27.2...but I really would like a seatpost that fits! Any ideas?


----------



## epic (Apr 16, 2005)

Bontrager makes a 31.4 as does Thomson. I am sure there are others as well.


----------



## lancerracer (Nov 22, 2004)

Thomson and bonty make 31.6...so far all I have found is the bianchi FSA that is 31.4...


----------



## epic (Apr 16, 2005)

Hmm... you're right, maybe somebody should mic one of those things and see if it really is smaller than the 31.6 we all know and love.


----------



## R.Rice (Aug 23, 2004)

epic said:


> Hmm... you're right, maybe somebody should mic one of those things and see if it really is smaller than the 31.6 we all know and love.


I REALLY wish someone would do this.Both my current Bianchi's have 27.2's.I will eventually get a carbon frame and I would like to know once and for all if a more common 31.6 will fit.On my current Reparto course bike I am really pleased with my fitment but I am using a zero-set back seat post.Those are kind of hard to come by in 31.4.

I will say this,my C Freccia Celeste which uses a 27.2 has a slightly larger inner diameter than 27.2.If I loosen the seat post clamp all the way the post will slide down into the tube by itself.With that said,if their "31.4" ST is the same way I don't see why a 31.6 won't fit just fine.

Hell,next time my LBS gets a 31.4 frameset in I might just buy a cheap 31.6 post just to see if ut fits.We mic'd a Freccia Celeste HC last time they had one there and couldn't tell either way.It looked like it could have been a 31.5 for all we could tell.(probably needed a better mic)


----------



## michaeltop (Feb 2, 2006)

*seat post 31.4*

try and find a Pinarello seat post, they are 31.4.

available on ebay if you watch.

regards
topo


----------



## jim hubbard (Mar 10, 2002)

31.6 will fit with some grease. I know as I built my wifes up with an easton post. I would say the fit is snug but it wasnt forced into the seat tube.


----------



## R.Rice (Aug 23, 2004)

jim hubbard said:


> 31.6 will fit with some grease. I know as I built my wifes up with an easton post. I would say the fit is snug but it wasnt forced into the seat tube.


This is what I have ben wanting to hear.I can deal with "snug".:thumbsup: 

My 27.2 Freccia Celeste fit the seat post very loose.I always assumed that the 31.4 bikes would fit a 31.6 if they were anywhere near as loose as my FC.


----------



## jim hubbard (Mar 10, 2002)

31.4 is a stupid size anyway.
See if you borrow a post to try before buying one, to be sure.


----------



## epic (Apr 16, 2005)

I got a flyer from Trashbar today which listed a nice looking Ritchey WCS post in 31.4 (as well as 31.6 so I assume it's not the same thing like with OS bars/stems).


----------



## tubafreak (Apr 24, 2006)

*cough* Lathe-turning *cough*


----------

